# Timing of paperwork?



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

We are almost done finalizing the contract and will have an exact date for my husband to head over. I'm wondering about the timing of things though.
With all the documents that need to be attested, visas to be gotten, etc.....
Do most companies (and I know this will vary greatly) bring you over on a visitor's visa until all your paperwork is complete then move it to a residency visa at that point? We're from the U.S. (i know the rules vary from country to country) Does Ramadan cause the processing time to slow down?
Thanks again guys!
Cara


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, most people arrive on a visit visa, and have work visas processed once here.
Yes, the processing time slows right down during Ramadam, due to shortened work hours, and most people aren't working at 100 % capacity due to fasting.


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. 
I assume then that ALL documents should be attested and brought over at that point? But if there was a delay in that happening, can the attested documents be sent to my husband once he has is already there or does he HAVE to have them in hand upon his arrival?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Cara

It's better to have your documents attested before you arrive, otherwise you will just be posting things back and forward. The postal system can be a little unreliable and may cause further delays. 

The only documents you will need to have attested are degree certificates, and your marriage certificate if your husband is going to sponsor your residency. 

Good luck with the move!

K


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Degree and marriage certificates? Not necessary to attest birth certificates for my husband and myself? My 16 yr old son will not be attending school in Dubai, but will be taking his courses online, so is his necessary?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We only ever had education certificates (husbands + mine), and our marriage certificates attested.
Never had any birth certificates attested.


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a long lead time between accepting the job and arriving in Dubai (about 2 months). So I had all my degrees attested and sent to my employer who got my work visa issued and sent to me. I then entered the UAE on the work visa rather than a visitors visa. This ultimately meant that I got my residency permit after about 2 weeks in country which in turn made things a lot easier in signing lease agreements, getting my drivers licence and renting a car. 

Still waiting on my labour card though. I've heard that for the labour card you now need to go through another more comprehensive medical check (not just the blood test for the residency) and it includes optics, cardio etc, has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> Hi Cara
> 
> It's better to have your documents attested before you arrive, otherwise you will just be posting things back and forward. The postal system can be a little unreliable and may cause further delays.
> 
> ...



I agree. It will cost you more and delay your visa application if you do not have your attested certs prior to arriving in Dubai. Your employer will also need attested copies of your degree to get your employment visa, that you will use to enter the country. It is better to enter the country on an employment rather than a visit visa due to the recent rule changes. I believe that if you are based in the free zone, you might still be able to switch from a visit to employment visa, once your employers pays an extra fee. However, if you enter the country on a visit visa, it will be illegal for you to work and you risk a fine of up to 50,000 AED and deportation if caught.

Things will probably be a bit slow but that's be cause of Ramadhan!

Best of luck with the move!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

grasshopper said:


> I've heard that for the labour card you now need to go through another more comprehensive medical check (not just the blood test for the residency) and it includes optics, cardio etc, has anyone else encountered this?


I think this depends what your profession is. If you work in the medical profession, or deal with food in any way, then I believe you have to have a chest x-ray in addition to the standard blood test. Our employees are only required to have a blood test for their visas. Looks like another grey area to navigate then! Can your employer point you in the right direction for the tests you need to have, which clinic to go to etc?


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think medical requirements will change whether is a dubai company or located in a freezone, I work in a freezone and I needed to take blood tests and chest x-ray as rules had just changed when I was going through the process. I did the medicals as part of the residency application, got my residency and then labour card just a couple of days later. I entered on a visit visa and my company paid a small fee to have it changed to a residency visa. But in my case it was a free zone and rules have changed after that on August 1st I believe. 
Good luck!


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

What do you mean when you refer to "the freezone?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

It's the area where you don't have to wear any underpants.


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmmmmmn so just like livin here in NY! 
And the real meaning of the "freezone" is?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL Alli 

NJCara - there are two different types of visa entity that a company can have - LLC or freezone. I know that being based in a freezone has certain tax advantages for my company but to be honest I couldn't go into lots of detail about exactly how this works. For visa purposes, being sponsored by a freezone company is advantageous as there is less red tape to navigate - you don't need to have degree certificates attested, for example, and the whole process can be completed within 2-3 weeks (as oppose to up to 2 months for an LLC visa). However, the exact procedures to be followed and documents required vary between the different free zones (there are a few, about 5 I think) so it's always best to work with your company's PRO or HR department to make sure things go as smoothly as possible. 

Hope that helps


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Not sure what area my husbands company falls into yet. They have only asked to have his degree attested so far. But I assume we will need the marriage certificate attested prior to my arrival with the kids? He leaves in about 2 weeks and us not til Dec.


----------

